

Ask YC: Where to order business cards? - BenS

Hi, I'd like to pick up some simple, but good looking business cards for meetings. Does anyone have suggestions? (Note: I don't care for Moo cards)
======
timr
I've used both vistaprint.com and overnightprints.com.

Overnightprints has better paper stock and printing options (e.g. rounded
corners), but I wasn't super-thrilled with their print quality. Vistaprint may
have been better at printing, but their card stock was flimsy.

That said, they were both okay, and pretty cheap, too (vistaprint is the
cheapest, once you factor in minimum order sizes).

------
alex_c
Very happy with our cards from overnightprints.com, the price was very
reasonable and we always get compliments on the cards (I think they look a lot
more expensive than they actually were).

------
pchristensen
I wrote up my experience with Overnightprints here:
[http://geekstack.com/blog/quick-and-easy-do-it-yourself-
busi...](http://geekstack.com/blog/quick-and-easy-do-it-yourself-business-
cards/)

Hint: It was great!

------
kimboslice
Vista Print. And 'splurge' for the thick or glossy stock. Also, google 'Vista
Print Coupon' before - you can always get 20-25% off.

------
aaroneous
PSPrint.com is good, cheap, and local if you're in the bay area.

------
alaskamiller
<http://searchyc.com/%2522business+cards%2522>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=163191>

